# Is an adjustable 1x-3x scope legal in Utah?



## Dry4Flies (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a 1-3X scope for my muzzleloader but not sure the "adjustable 3X" is legal in Utah even if I keep it on 1X.

Does anyone know what the limits are?

Thanks!

D4F


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It has to be a fixed 1X scope to be legal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> It has to be a fixed 1X scope to be legal.


The BB is correct. 
Page 38 of the proc:


> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-11
> Muzzleloaders may be used during any big game hunt-except the archery hunt. To hunt big game with a muzzleloader, your muzzleloader must meet all of the following requirements:
> It can be loaded only from the muzzle.
> It must have open sights, peep sights or a *fixed non-magnifying 1x scope*.
> ...


The other question that may come up-can I use a muzzy with magnifying scope on the any weapon hunt, answer is no. That is not considered to be a legal weapon for hunting protected game in Utah.


----------



## Dry4Flies (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks BB & Huge29. I was pretty sure I had read that at one time or another but I wanted to double check.

Appreciate the response!


----------



## HotWapities (Aug 26, 2010)

I have Muzzy hunted for several years now and I'll be honest I have NEVER seen this law enforced. I can't tell you how many times I have run into other Muzzy Hunters and have noticed they have 1x3's or 3x9's and even a few 4x fixed mounted on the Muzzleloder they have slung over a shoulder. I wish the DWR would either make this a huge enforcement issue or change the law that MANY people are not following.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HotWapities said:


> I have Muzzy hunted for several years now and I'll be honest I have NEVER seen this law enforced. I can't tell you how many times I have run into other Muzzy Hunters and have noticed they have 1x3's or 3x9's and even a few 4x fixed mounted on the Muzzleloder they have slung over a shoulder. I wish the DWR would either make this a huge enforcement issue or change the law that MANY people are not following.


They do enforce it. They will cite you on the spot if caught with it. That is the first thing they check when i have watched them in action.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I for one hope they don't change the law. Can you imagine the numbskulls taking 300 yard shots with a muzzleloader just because they can see it in their scope? We already have too many bowhunters flinging arrows at 100+ yards when they have never shot at that distance..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not ever seen anyone using a magnified scope, however I have heard of a guy who had the quick mount clip deals to quickly detach the scope if the heat is on...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have not ever seen anyone using a magnified scope, however I have heard of a guy who had the quick mount clip deals to quickly detach the scope if the heat is on...


 I where he learned to do that? :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Can you imagine the numbskulls taking 300 yard shots with a muzzleloader just because they can see it in their scope?
> 
> 
> > They already do take those shots! :twisted:


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

HotWapities said:


> I have Muzzy hunted for several years now and I'll be honest I have NEVER seen this law enforced. I can't tell you how many times I have run into other Muzzy Hunters and have noticed they have 1x3's or 3x9's and even a few 4x fixed mounted on the Muzzleloder they have slung over a shoulder. I wish the DWR would either make this a huge enforcement issue or change the law that MANY people are not following.


 Just because you are not seeing the enforcement of the law does not mean it is not enforced. I see people break traffic laws everyday, does that mean they are not enforced. :roll:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

its notworth the risk of getting nailed for a violation of any kind so unless they recind the reg and allow somekind of magnaficaion i ll just be content with my 1 power. we just got back from my elk hunt on a cwmu unit in central utah and while i could have used any weapon i stuck with my muzzy and got a heck of a good bull in the 360 class 100 grains of bp and a 240 power belt hollow point one shot and he was down look cool as heck on the vidio i ll upload a picture as soon as i get the pics transvered over from the memory chip in the camera


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> HotWapities said:
> 
> 
> > I have Muzzy hunted for several years now and I'll be honest I have NEVER seen this law enforced. I can't tell you how many times I have run into other Muzzy Hunters and have noticed they have 1x3's or 3x9's and even a few 4x fixed mounted on the Muzzleloder they have slung over a shoulder. I wish the DWR would either make this a huge enforcement issue or change the law that MANY people are not following.
> ...


The problem is that with the exception of a couple high traffic areas, you will RARELY see an officer in the field during the muzzy hunt. There's so much other stuff going on this time of year and only so many officers. I usually never see any type of enforcement officials until the opening morning of the rifle hunt, and then by sunday the check stations are gone.

Personally, at normal shooting distances, my open sights are doing the job just fine.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I was in Al's sporting goods in Logan last month and the guy at the counter showed me a 1X scope that had a 2X screw-on eyepiece. He proceeded to show me how quickly you could unscrew it 'in case a game warden was coming' :roll:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hell even a 1.5 would be nice. As I have said before, the 1 power makes things look further away for me. I do like the real fine cross-hairs on my scope, makes for better shot placement but I sometimes feel Im looking in the wrong end of it lol.


----------

